# Jazzmo’thology presents ‘JAMMIN’ @ Bar 414, Brixton with *Linda Muriel* Live!



## Bar 414 (Jan 20, 2014)

​The liveliest Jazz hub in south London on Sundays welcomes on stage the mercurial Linda Muriel, former lead vocalist with Incognito and The Brand New Heavies and The Courtney Pine Band, backed by Luke Smith, keyboards, Orefo Orekwue bass, Westley Joseph, drums, Dave Ital, guitar. Not to be missed!

Sunday 26 January 2014
Doors: 7.00p.m.
Showtime: 9.00p.m.
Live on stage
Linda Muriel-vocalist
Luke Smith-keyboards
Westley Joseph-drums
Dave Ital-guitar
Orefo Orekwue-bass

ETTA's SEAFOOD KITCHEN serves her delicious cuisine upstairs in the Lounge!

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9 8LF

Ent £5

Bar414 Members FREE
Membership available https://www.facebook.com/groups/228...ment_id=228752197303764&notif_t=group_comment
https://www.facebook.com/events/443388115789591/

Bar 414, 
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, 
London SW9 8LF 
E-mail: jazzmothology@gmail.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/BAR-414-Brixton/309311687896?ref=br_tf

HOW TO GET THERE ::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton mainline station

Daytime buses: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5
Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination.


----------



## Bar 414 (Jan 21, 2014)

Linda Muriel backed by Luke Smith-keyboards, Westley Joseph-drums, Dave Ital-guitar, Orefo Orekwue-bass.

​


----------

